# how to get my 2 rear sliding windows to stop vibrating



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Ok i have a 89 chevy ext cab 3500 dually. Anyways in the ext cab part, the rear window, has 2 sliding windows in the middle of it. Does anyone have a good solution to stop the 2 sliding windows from making such horrible noises. plus the rear middle panel, and 2 rear side panels vibrate to. i know to use some type of dynomat, but will that help panels from vibrating.


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

i want the windows to still be able to slide if possible


----------



## papabearsc (Oct 2, 2010)

If it bothers you that bad, get a solid one-piece back glass and do away with the slider. It's not like you can open it while driving.......


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

no i cant open it while driving, but my compressor went out for air conditioning, so the rear sliding windows are nice to have in the summer, being a ext cab. is there no other fix. anyone? if not, i guess i have to deal with it.


----------



## Wheres The Butta (Jun 6, 2009)

deaden the sheetmetal around it, which will be a good start.

Maybe use a silicone lubricant on the track?


----------



## stereo_luver (Oct 30, 2007)

Move to SQ and forget the bass....LOL

or go with a single / solid back glass.

Chuck


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

jblw10gtimk11 said:


> i want the windows to still be able to slide if possible


Never seen anyone* "Eat their cake and Have it too"!*

replace rear window with non-slider , put matting on panels - or - sell subwoofer


----------



## Cruzer (Jul 16, 2010)

CLD tiles from sound deadener showdown on the cab wall below and/or above the window should fix it.

my back cab wall vibrated so loud i could hear it over the subs, i put 1 cld tile and it stopped all audible inside vibrations. if i put just 1 more i bet that thing wont move


----------



## senior800 (Nov 10, 2010)

put some stiff felt around the edge of each sheet?


----------



## jblw10gtimk11 (Jan 16, 2011)

Thanx for your comments. I only have 2 jblw10gtimk11 subs in a sealed box with .95cft per sub. The subs are wired parallel to a jbl 1201.1 11 amp at 1.5ohm. The amp gain and bass boost is maybe 1/4 of the way up, and the back windows in my 89 chevy 3500 dually ext cab already vibrates loudly. Tomarrow im installin my oddesy pc1500dt, and optima blue top, along with my new 0awg power and ground. with the new batterys, oawg wire, and adjusting the gains. The windows are really gonna vibrate. I hope putting in tile and some deadener will solve most of the vibrating. Any other advice would be grrat to. thanx james b


----------



## Oliver (Jun 25, 2007)

reinforce the metal - add an L-channel of metal secured to rear wall that vibrates.


----------

